# Has anyone had experience in relocating a pet(s) to Spain?



## Il Buono (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi, once we've done our reccies and make the permanent move, we have 3 dogs to relocate from Thailand to Spain, I was wondering if anyone else had relocated their pets from a different country and then onto Spain.

As Thailand is outside the EU and doesn't meet the EU standards on many criteria with dogs, I'll need a company with a global reach and vast experience. I've had some email exchanges with 2 companies but it's always nice to get a first hand recommendation.

TIA.


----------



## Issi (Nov 20, 2011)

I bought two Abyssinian cats from Australia and used Jetpets, they were terrific. They will let you know all the required documents and vaccinations your pets will need. They are an international company. 
It is an expensive exercise! They also use Thai Airways.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

I brought two from Mexico andeasyeasy writeto your local Spanish Consulate for precise details. Generally include euro chip, rabies jag and parasite free. I downloaded app form pets travel, tookit to registered vet, all signed ad sealed. Flight costs were reasonable. 
Good luck.


----------



## Il Buono (Oct 23, 2013)

Issi said:


> I bought two Abyssinian cats from Australia and used Jetpets, they were terrific. They will let you know all the required documents and vaccinations your pets will need. They are an international company.
> It is an expensive exercise! They also use Thai Airways.


Thanks, I've contacted them to see if they'll handle Thailand - Spain.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

We relocated our dog from Hk to Spain two years ago. He was already microchipped and injected for rabies, with a pets passport, and as he was coming from Hk which is rabies free, he didn't need any quarantine.
He had to travel from Hk to Schipol Amsterdam, then stay in their Pets hotel overnight to rest, then he was flown to Madrid, the flown to Alicante, he was the delivered at our home by Spanish pet transporters. After this very arduous journey, he was a bit confused and clingy when he first arrived at our home in Javea, but was absolutely fine again after a few weeks.
You may find that if there are no direct flights from Thailand to wherever you are going to live in Spain your pet may have to do a longer journey. Also if you are thinking of moving your dog within summer months of May to September you will find a lot of airlines have a summer embargo on transporting pets, as the holds in many aircraft are too hot and unsafe for live animals.


----------



## Il Buono (Oct 23, 2013)

fergie said:


> We relocated our dog from Hk to Spain two years ago. He was already microchipped and injected for rabies, with a pets passport, and as he was coming from Hk which is rabies free, he didn't need any quarantine.
> He had to travel from Hk to Schipol Amsterdam, then stay in their Pets hotel overnight to rest, then he was flown to Madrid, the flown to Alicante, he was the delivered at our home by Spanish pet transporters. After this very arduous journey, he was a bit confused and clingy when he first arrived at our home in Javea, but was absolutely fine again after a few weeks.
> You may find that if there are no direct flights from Thailand to wherever you are going to live in Spain your pet may have to do a longer journey. Also if you are thinking of moving your dog within summer months of May to September you will find a lot of airlines have a summer embargo on transporting pets, as the holds in many aircraft are too hot and unsafe for live animals.



Thanks for the post Fergie, could you please give the name of the company (if any) you used, thanks.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi there,
We used a local Hk relocation company,to bring our dog out of Hk, and as I had a Hk Internet provider at the time, which now I don't use, I cannot find their details, so I'm really sorry.
However when we moved our dog from UK to Hk originally, we did use Interdean for the furniture removal, and they have a section for pets relocation, you could google Interdean, and look at their website, they do World wide relocations.


----------



## Il Buono (Oct 23, 2013)

fergie said:


> Hi there,
> We used a local Hk relocation company,to bring our dog out of Hk, and as I had a Hk Internet provider at the time, which now I don't use, I cannot find their details, so I'm really sorry.
> However when we moved our dog from UK to Hk originally, we did use Interdean for the furniture removal, and they have a section for pets relocation, you could google Interdean, and look at their website, they do World wide relocations.


Many thanks.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Il Buono said:


> Many thanks.


Out of the two companies we used I preferred Interdean, they were the most professional, and contacted us at every step of the time leading to our dog and cats travel out of UK to Hk, I can't say what the cost was though, as the company my husband worked for paid for transport. If my pets, then a dog and cat, wasn't able to get to Hk happy and safe, then we wouldn't relocate at all, it was probably expensive, but my pets were worth every penny of it. Sadly my cat died in Hk, of old age and diabetes, so we only had our dog to bring back to Spain.


----------



## Il Buono (Oct 23, 2013)

fergie said:


> Out of the two companies we used I preferred Interdean, they were the most professional, and contacted us at every step of the time leading to our dog and cats travel out of UK to Hk, I can't say what the cost was though, as the company my husband worked for paid for transport. If my pets, then a dog and cat, wasn't able to get to Hk happy and safe, then we wouldn't relocate at all, it was probably expensive, but my pets were worth every penny of it. Sadly my cat died in Hk, of old age and diabetes, so we only had our dog to bring back to Spain.


They've (Interdean) got a huge amount of offices throughout Europe, I sent them an email and see what they say, thanks again.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

I have also found this, I was looking at the pets hotel where my dog stayed in Schipol, Amsterdam, and found they do there own pet relocation. Many air lines fly from Thailand, probably KLM and air France, they both have local partner airlines in Europe which fly to most destinations in Spain so definitely worth a look as well. The more the merrier!
Behind the Scenes at the Air France-KLM Animal Hotel | PetRelocation.com


----------



## Il Buono (Oct 23, 2013)

fergie said:


> I have also found this, I was looking at the pets hotel where my dog stayed in Schipol, Amsterdam, and found they do there own pet relocation. Many air lines fly from Thailand, probably KLM and air France, they both have local partner airlines in Europe which fly to most destinations in Spain so definitely worth a look as well. The more the merrier!
> Behind the Scenes at the Air France-KLM Animal Hotel | PetRelocation.com


Nice one Fergie!


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

How big are your dogs? We relocated from South Korea to Spain with our dog in cabin. She still needed all of the usual paperwork in order. It cost me around $200 as appose to $1500 if she had gone as mandated cargo. We used a Korean pet relocation company. Korean Air had very tough weight restrictions, 5kg incl carrier. Any heavier and the pet would be cargo. But other airlines are less stringent & some don't allow animals in cabin at all. I believe it is one pet to one passenger. It depends on the airline and the country of destination. Had our final destination been the UK our dog would have needed to go as cargo regardless of her size. 
(I just pretended to be asleep put a blanket over my sleeping dog on my knee and that's how she travelled from Korea to Paris! Korean Air were ok! She was in her carrier at Charles de Gaulle. & thanks to truly insane behaviour from certain children travelling from Paris to Malaga the inflight staff were very distracted! They didn't care that I had my dog sitting on my knee for he whole flight! In fact I was the least of their worries! Snowy had a relatively stress free, if very long, journey. The only thing was she drank loads of water but didn't wee or poo from Korea until we were outside our airport Hotel in Spain! A bit of a worry!! But 5 months on she seems non the worse for her little adventure)


----------



## Il Buono (Oct 23, 2013)

angil said:


> How big are your dogs?


Sadly too big to have in the cabin, 17.5kg, 15kg and 10kg (puppy wil get bigger) respectively.

Nice story, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sid01 (Nov 12, 2013)

Friend of mine used Snoopy pets in Dubai to transport her dogs to Spain couldnt praise them high enough.

Good luck with your move


----------



## Il Buono (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks, I'll contact them.


----------

